# Last Will and Testament - witnesses



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Having just updated our English Wills we are now required to find two people to witness our signatures - therein lies the problem. We have recently moved to a different area and don't know anyone yet and our Portuguese is not good enough to explain to our neighbours. Anyone got any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Take your paper and pen and just go talk Portroenglish with your neighbours, people in the nearest cafe or bar, shop, on the street, station, tourist info office, bank, fishing boat, carpark. Point at the space for them to sign and hand them the pen whist gabbering on about how wonderfully friendly and helpful the Portuguese are. This is not England so they won't have you arrested for talking to them without a formal introduction.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

mpl379 said:


> Having just updated our English Wills we are now required to find two people to witness our signatures - therein lies the problem. We have recently moved to a different area and don't know anyone yet and our Portuguese is not good enough to explain to our neighbours. Anyone got any ideas?
> Thanks


This could be an opportunity to meet your local bank manager.


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you strontium, although I'm not sure how I would react to a stranger accosting me with paper and pen, in a foreign language, trying to extract not only my signature but also address and occupation! Then pointing to my wife to repeat the exercise and finally finding the second required person. Not sure I want to attempt that route yet.


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you naaling. That was my first idea as well but unfortunately the bank refused as they said they could only witness bank documents. Even though their price list offers "witness signatures" for 4€ plus stamp duty. They at least tried by faxing a copy of the will to head office in Lisbon but the answer was no.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Last week in Caldas da Rainha we needed a witnessed signature on a rental document so just politely asked the guy behind the reception of our cheap hotel for help which he was happy to do. His address and job would obviously be receptionist at the hotel, The Portuguese word for signature is almost signature and we didn't harangue him in a foreign language while waving a passport in the air as it's not necessary to crate problems which don't exist.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Can the people at your local junta de freguesia help?


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks again naaling - that is on my list to try as well. Our village is small and unfortunately there is only one lady who works there - but maybe she has a friend!


----------

